# Regeln zum Diablo 3 Guide-Forum



## ZAM (15. Mai 2012)

*Hallo wissbegierige und informierte Community,*
da vermehrt Tipps, Hilfen und Guides in den Foren auftauchen und diese leider des Öfteren zwischen den anderen spannenden Beiträgen untergehen - und wir nicht Alle zu Sticky-Threads machen können - haben wir dieses Guide-Forum eingerichtet. _Hier ein paar Fragen und Antworten zu diesem Forum und den zugehörigen Unter-Foren:
_
*A - **Was gehört hier eigentlich her?*
*B - **Welche Unterforen gibt es und was kommt da rein?*
*C -* *Wann werden Beiträge in diesem Forum entfernt?*
_
_*A - **Frage: 
Was gehört hier eigentlich her?

**A - **Antwort:*
1. Eure Tipp-Zusammenfassungen, Guides, Bosstaktiken, Goldfarm-Hilfen usw. Alles was Euren mitspielern hilft in Diablo 3 weiter zu kommen. Das aber möglichst umfangreich bzw. vollständig. :-)
**NEU*
2. Bitte posted keine Links zu externen Guides - kopiert Eure Texte hier ins Forum, aber auch nur, wenn der Guide von Euch verfasst oder umgeschrieben wurde. Mit externen Links und dem zusätzlich notwendigen Geklicke verliert Ihr schnell die Übersicht. 
3. Posted bitte NUR deutsche Guides. Nicht jeder Diablo 3-Spieler und/oder buffed-Benutzer ist der englischen Sprache mächtig.*
_
_*B - **Frage: 
Welche Unterforen gibt es und was kommt da rein?

**B - **Antwort:**
1. Allgemeine Guides
*In dieses Forum verschieben die Admins und Moderatoren sinnvolle, informative und vor allem umfangreiche Beiträge zu allgemeinen Diablo 3-Guides, wie beispielsweise Listen zu den täglichen Quests, oder Guides zum schnellen Goldfarmen.

*2.Klassen-Guides
*Dieses Forum steht unter dem Topic "Learn to play your class n00b!" - Eure Tipps und Guides zum perfekten Spiel mit den Diablo 3-Klassen sind also gefragt. Damit sind elementare, möglichst umfangreiche(!) Guides gemeint, die Euren Mitspielern auch wirklich weiterhelfen. Bitte postet keine Einzeiler Marke "Heilende Kleriker müssen auf Weisheit achten." oder andere, vielleicht hilfreiche aber nur sehr magere Ergüße - das Löschen wir wieder. 
*
*
*3. Berufe-Guides*
Eure Tipps zum richtigen Berufe-Skillen. Ihr wisst, wie man in Rekordzeit Hammerschmiedemeister wird? Dann immer her damit. Bitte postet keine Einzeiler Marke "In Zone XY gibt es massenweise Erz-Vorkommen" oder andere, vielleicht hilfreiche aber nur sehr magere Ergüße - das Löschen wir wieder.
*
*
*4. Instanz-Guides
*Eure Instanz-/ bzw. Boss-Taktiken sind hier gern gesehen. Vor allem alternative Boss-Taktiken zu unseren Instanz-Guides. Es gibt selten die absolute Lösung, um Instanzen zu bewältigen oder Bosse umzuhauen - hier könnt Ihr Euch also munder über alternativen Vorschläge auslassen.

*5. PvP-Guides*
Ihr habt Tipps und Taktiken zum PvP? Ihr wisst, wie man in Rekordzeit ein Schlachtfeld gewinnt, oder wie man jede Klasse in Diablo 3 einfach und schnell besiegt? Dann schreibt Eure Tipps in dieses Forum, was im Gegensatz zu den anderen Guide-Foren auch gern Kurztipps sein dürfen. ;-)


*C - *_*Frage: 
*__*Wann werden Beiträge in diesem Forum entfernt?*_

*C - **Antwort:*
Ja - um die Übersicht zu bewahren, werden sämtliche Off-Topics, also Beiträge die rein garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben entfernt. Außerdem löschen wir vermeindliche "Kritiken", wie beispielsweise "Das ist alles bullshit du n00b - das geht anders." zu Beiträgen anderer Mitglieder. Die bessere Variante ist hier beispielsweise: "Ich habe da einen anderen Vorschlag".

*Gelöscht werden:*

- Flamereien
- Off-Topics
- Beiträge die aus Off-Topics bestehen
- Topics/Beiträge die nur aus Großbuchstaben bestehen
- Sehr kurze, bzw. nicht hilfreiche Guides

Viel Spaß :-)


----------

